# Anonymous September Challenge: “Poet’s Choice”



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 1, 2020)

As previously discussed, the challenge rules have been revamped. 

Henceforth, we will be alternating between “regular” challenges during which members will post their own entries, and anonymous challenges during which entries will be sent to me and I will post them.

*The “Like” function may now be utilized at any time.*

Discussion regarding any entry, or any challenge related issues, may take place at any time in either Bistro. Kindly be mindful that secure entries are only discussed in the Secure Bistro to preserve the first rights of entrants.

Once the entry phase challenge has been officially closed, and the voting process has begun, critique for public entries may be posted in the voting thread itself, while critique for secure entries must be posted in a dedicated thread in the challenge workshop to preserve the first rights of entrants.

This is an anonymous month, therefore, *entrants must submit their entries to me.**
*
Please remember that in submitting an entry you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified. **The names of entrants will be revealed after our winner has been announced, if you do not desire to participate in the reveal, please inform me in your submission PM.
*
The prompt for this month's anonymous challenge as chosen by Firemajic is: *Poet’s Choice

***Your entry must be submitted anonymously and therefore should be PMed to me, Chester's Daughter, so that I may post it for you. Please be sure to indicate in your PM on which board you prefer your work posted, PUBLIC or SECURE. I am responsible for linking all entries posted on the secure board to public board. 

Reminder: **The names of entrants will be revealed after our winner has been announced, if you do not desire to participate in the reveal, please inform me in your submission PM.**

***VERY IMPORTANT*** Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you PM it to me as you will be unable to edit your work once I have posted it. If your work requires a disclaimer, please inform me in your submission PM.

PLEASE ALSO NOTE THAT ANY ENTRY POSTED DIRECTLY TO EITHER BOARD WILL RESULT IN THAT PARTICULAR WORK BEING DISQUALIFIED, BUT YOU WILL BE PERMITTED TO SELECT ANOTHER WORK TO ENTER ANONYMOUSLY THROUGH THE REQUIRED CHANNELS. 


**Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards’ Bistro for entries on the public board, and the Secure Bards’ Bistro for entries on the secure board.**

This challenge will close on the 15th of Seotember at 7pm EST.*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 1, 2020)

*
Thunder*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 2, 2020)

*
it must have a voice*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 2, 2020)

The Temptation of Sin

In the darkest womb in the making
All the children are ripe for the taking
Passion is calling as lust is enthralling 
Fantasies waken in realities cauldron

Who are you fooling--- its sin you'll be choosing
Sin is delicious--- it’s oh so nutritious
It's so relieving while it's deceiving
Spreading it webs--- a master at weaving

Why do you cower---you know you want power 
What gleeful elation in non supplication
You will be thirsting for bombs to be bursting
Let go of morality--- enjoy its totality

Fornication satisfies lust and sensation
Masturbation celebrates self gratification 
Intoxication welcomes sin and temptation
Degradation is the way to salvation.

Forget about Love, Hope, and Charity
Embrace sins translucent clarity
Wash off the smell and stink of humanity 
Acknowledge your hunger and thirst for depravity.

Swim in the mud of lies and mediocrity 
Take joy in greed, sloth, and hypocrisy
Slither, crawl, and slide right in
Infest yourself with evil and sin 
and let the 
raging beast rule within.

Come on in--- You know you want to...


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 4, 2020)

*
About a girl*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 4, 2020)

*
Marooned*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 4, 2020)

*The Root of Psychosis*

What erratic spasm do we hide
In the inner labyrinths of our veins,
In that darken blood of mysteries
That intertwine and engulf forever.

Tendrils that kiss you like a lover,
Wrap you in a grimace of ecstasy.
It tilts your head in weird dimensions:
To feel worlds within worlds below.

Whose sharp angles perplex us,
Whose eyes stare brightly in midnight.
That heart of hearts lying deep below,
Stirring in the trills of our inner ear.

It whispers in such familiar tones:
It palpitates as the beat of your heart.
One cannot contrast you from this other--
This uncanny, destroyed reflection.

That primordial essence whom we have,
Whom we sedate with simple sleep--
Clouding, obscuring with little jokes:
That monster hiding deep below...

Uncanny spaces and alien places
Are its abode to which it hides.
Eldritch, daemonic, yet worse of all:
It is Human to the very core.

It is you, and you are it.
You hide it in all your actions.
You give such subliminal hints
In your twitching muscles and fits.

It is not your killers and deceivers:
Just an analog, an extension.
No, no, my Dear sweet Dear,
It comes from down below.

The counterpart of God:
The Void, the Least of least.
Our vacuum in the far reaches.

Darkness and places without senses;
This is why our brain always needs perception.
For without dreams and little sparks of twilight,
The monster will consume our little lives.

Psychosis is but a stage of return--
To that Darkness which we came.
Till nothing is left and all is gone,
And we, again, begin anew.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 4, 2020)

*Sweet Teeth (Language)*

Free will is an illusionary 
piece of candy
designed to soothe our souls
and lead us to believe
we are in control.

The genius who concocted 
and convinced us 
of the concept
deserves a Nobel prize
in the category of embraceable lies,
because herds are, after all,
easier to guide 
when they feel
they're in charge of their lives.

You may mull until your mind implodes
but take time to ponder this
as you attempt to defy
the inevitable insanity
that accompanies veracity:

our decisions are manipulated
by forces ne'er to be undone.

Consider laws that keep 
communities safe,
which the majority 
wont dare willingly break.
Incarceration awaits
those who refuse to travel 
the straight and narrow
turning most suspect desires
into no more than farrow.

Consider the brutal truth
that most of us 
are thankfully
held as hostages
by our own consciences.
Uh,uh, uh, that's not nice,
best think twice.

Consider opinions received
from super-evolved assholes,
aka friends and family,
who have added speech 
to their coffers,
and the influence endured
by taking on-board 
their oft unsolicited offers.

Consider our forced reactions
gratis of others' actions.
Too often we swerve
onto a potholed route
based upon bull born of another
which we could surely do without.

Kindly consider
societal norms,
can’t go astray and cause a shitstorm
lest ye be labeled a pariah
and sentenced to the cold shoulder 
of your peers,
a fate far worse than execution,
or so we fear.

And since we're getting
our pristine hooves wet,
let's not forget

advertisements;
subliminal determinants;
chemical accoutrements;
and the pablum of puréed lies
relentlessly spoon fed us
by power-mad miscreants
who persuaded us 
they were heaven-sent

all of which slyly slithers
into cerebral cells
and sets up shop
to stop our power
to voice true choice.

Yet despite being inundated
by all of the aforementioned,
genuine volition is still exercised
by a few fringe-dwelling exceptions
and we've named them:

psychopaths and sociopaths,

and how lucky are we
they are likely loners
allergic to clan mentality, 

or at least they were
until recently.

Fortunately, 
our affinity for phony sweets
likely keeps 
most borderline “paths”
from embracing their wrath
and limits a proliferation
of the diabolical “diabetics”.

I, for one, am grateful
that the majority swallows the candy
and feels damned dandy
that they're the masters 
of their own fate,
it lends to a simulated serenity
that allows me to concentrate
on my own plate
even though I’ve never ordered
a frigging thing from any menu

and since we’ve no choice
but to be sheep, at least

there’s some safety in numbers.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 5, 2020)

*
SYMPHONY OF SILENT VOICES
*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 7, 2020)

*Stunted Wings and Other Foolish Dreams*

At night they itched and bled
scarred her delicate spine
kept her awake with their restless fluttering
disturbed her night-flight dreams where
she fell into the napalm sun
and she made her mind's eye blind
unwilling to witness the dying stars

during the day they ached
chained flat against her back
chafed her fragile sanity
restraining all possibility of the
freedom they could bring
she sat with folded hands
and eyes that dared not cry

as she grew older
they bled less and less
the sacred scars hid 
beneath her spineless spine
and she was disturbed no longer
by dark sightless dreams
slowly she succumbed to a mysterious
mundane madness
until at last she no longer remembered
she had once been born with wings


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 9, 2020)

*
Free Range*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 9, 2020)

*
The one and only*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 13, 2020)

*Where Bobbits Wait*

With sleep they intrude,
thoughts--
unwanted, yet expected
sentience beckons
the surface ripples

Opah stirs...again no one

he rolls, settles, sinks
the lampreys circle
strike and grasp
teeth sunk deep...

with a rasp and twist
they break away,
thieves, their loot,
a pound of flesh

Awareness shrieks,
a warning to wake,
but it is so easy...
too easy just to sink
to where the bobbits wait


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 15, 2020)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

